# Hotmail not working in Safari Apple Mac



## mattg (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi - I have just had cable installed and now I can not get hotmail working in Safari and Mozilla. I then plugged Microsoft XP laptop into same cable connection and I still can not get to Hotmail. I get to the home page but when name and password are entered it times out.
cheers


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Perhaps Hotmail itself is not working at the moment, at least from your particular network connection (or your network's network connection, or your network's network's connections, ad nauseam), since you've tried to disparate platforms?

It could be that your provider blocks access (for whatever reason) to the necessary network connection. I know my ISP blocks access for outgoing mail from my server space's outgoing (SMTP) connection (for reasons cloaked as "SPAM blocking" [perhaps rightly so, but without more concrete evidence I'll leave the quotation marks in place], so I have to use my ISP's outgoing (SMTP) connection instead, regardless of the return address). It could be something along those lines, though on the incoming side, rather than the outgoing (or both).

FWIW, MSN works from my Safari and Firefox connections here in Nevada, USA, as well as from the WinXP side (a.k.a., the "Dark Side") of my MacBook Pro.


----------



## mattg (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks - but I can swap to dial up through a different ISP and it works??


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I amended my reply while you were responding thereto. Rather than restate what I've already said, please see the second paragraph above, and consult with your ISP regarding access to MSN's mail servers. If it blocks access there will likely be a notice regarding the specific server (by name) or the port(s) (by number) that MSN (or another entity) uses for access to/by/through your local machine


----------

